# Grand Myan



## mailman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Madge
Thanks for being here.

I stayed at the Mayan Palace on 5/06.
I just made a reservation and was confirmed on 1/08 at Grand Mayan. 

I called RCI to make sure that there would not be a 1/5 rule problem and was told by RCI rep that Mayan resorts would be the ones to cancel reservation not RCI so call Grand Mayan.

Grand Mayan said that RCI cancels the reservations NOT Mayan Resorts. 

I asked that if I have a confirmed reservation and show up would I be told I can't stay here because of the 1/5 rule and I was told that would not happen.

So... HELP ME OUT HERE. 

Thank You
Richard


----------



## Madge (Jun 15, 2007)

Mailman,

The 1-in-5 rule is currently being waived for travel dates through October 31st.  However, in January the rule will definitely be in effect.  The rule is required by Mayan but enforced by RCI.  

Please send an e-mail to feedback@rci.com with TUG in the subject line.  The Communications Team will try to find you an alternative.  You would have a problem visiting another Mayan property within the 5-year period.


----------



## mailman (Jun 16, 2007)

So Madge... when will I get a notice from RCI that my reservation has been canceled because right now I have a confirmed reservation?

Thank you
Richard


----------



## Madge (Jun 18, 2007)

Richard,

Contact timelines vary based on work volumes and travel dates.  Since your travel dates are several months ahead, you might want to get the ball rolling and send an e-mail to feedback@rci.com with TUG in the subject line.  The Communications Team can assign your account to a Vacation Interruption Specialist who will contact you to work on a solution.


----------



## mailman (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Madge
I have done as you suggested and will await the out come
Richard


----------



## mailman (Jul 19, 2007)

*No reply from RCI*

Hi Madge
I did as you said and I haven't heard back from RCI. I got the auto response but that was all. I'll copy the thread so you see if all.

Thank you
Richard


RCI Points
Resort Reservations Confirmation 





Hello

I have the following reservation at the Grand Mayan. Instead of restating my previous conversations I have included them for you to read so I bring you up to speed with my concerns.

I have a reservation at the Grand Mayan. I have already purchased my air tickets. I became aware of the 1/5 rule after reading about it on the tug bulletin board.

My question is: Do I have a reservation or not?



Thank you

Richard Ross 





Thank you for using RCI Points for your Vacation plans. Please present this confirmation up on arrival at the resort. Should you have any questions regarding your reservation, please contact your RCI Points Vacation Guide.

We are pleased to confirm for you the following reservation:

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Kilómetro 48 Carretera Federal
Cancún-Playa del Carmen
Mexico
984-2064000 


Transaction Date: 05/31/2007 
Reservation Number: 00010 
Check-In Friday 01/25/2008 
Check-Out Friday 02/01/2008 
Unit Type: Bedroom(s): Hotel, Maximum Occupancy: 2, No Kitchen, Bathroom(s): Information not Available.  
Number of Points Redeemed: 30500 







Hi Madge
Thanks for being here.

I stayed at the Mayan Palace on 5/06.
I just made a reservation and was confirmed on 1/08 at Grand Mayan. 

I called RCI to make sure that there would not be a 1/5 rule problem and was told by RCI rep that Mayan resorts would be the ones to cancel reservation not RCI so call Grand Mayan.

Grand Mayan said that RCI cancels the reservations NOT Mayan Resorts. 

I asked that if I have a confirmed reservation and show up would I be told I can't stay here because of the 1/5 rule and I was told that would not happen.

So... HELP ME OUT HERE. 

Thank You
Richard


Mailman,

The 1-in-5 rule is currently being waived for travel dates through October 31st. However, in January the rule will definitely be in effect. The rule is required by Mayan but enforced by RCI. 

Please send an e-mail to feedback@rci.com with TUG in the subject line. The Communications Team will try to find you an alternative. You would have a problem visiting another Mayan property within the 5-year period.
__________________
~ Madge 






Looking for a great beach getaway?
http://vrbo.com/113526
Maybe a luxury camping Trip?
http://www.privatemotorhomerental.com/search.php/d/28018


----------

